# CC Ecosse ride June



## Coco (25 May 2010)

As discussed on the other thread, here is a proposal for a CC Ecosse ride in the West!

Doodle Here

Route Here

The route can be varied for longer or shorter as required. Xscape/Braehead is a great place to park - changing rooms/showers also available. Trains to Central and ride along the Clyde cycle path or to Yoker for a much shorter journey.


So far we have:
Coco
HLaB
HonestMan

Anyone else?


----------



## HLaB (25 May 2010)

Cool  At the moment I'm free most weekends (If I can cadge a lift), except Saturday 19th (Edin - St Andrews). I also prefer Sundays, as I usually do the club run on a Saturday.


----------



## Telemark (25 May 2010)

Thanks Coco 
I was looking at the route, getting all excited and then I went to find my diary . Looks like the next 3 weekends are all tentatively booked out already! Edinburgh-St Andrews ride on the 19th, and the rest are non-cycling commitments ....

I COULD theoretically do the 20th, but given my lack of mileage over the last wee while, I am not sure I'd be up to another 50+k the next day .

Anyway, I'll be following this thread for the entertainment value  and hope I might manage to sneak a day to join you all .

T


----------



## eldudino (26 May 2010)

I'm afraid I can't do any of those dates. More worrying is that I seemed to have turned into a busy person without knowing it.


----------



## Scoosh (26 May 2010)

eldudino said:


> I'm afraid I can't do any of those dates. More worrying is that I seemed to have turned into a busy knackered person without knowing it.





> Did the Keswick Sportive today, 6 passes: Whinlatter, Newlands and Honister, climbed twice each, once from each direction. It was TOUGH! I thought Scotland had some hills but the ones in the Lakes are unreal, really enjoyed it though!




Chapeau too !


----------



## magnatom (26 May 2010)

June is a no go for me.

I'm about to start negotiations for July!


----------



## eldudino (26 May 2010)

scoosh said:


> Chapeau too !



A quick recovery ride on Sunday evening with our very own Scook94 soon sorted the legs out. It was demoralising seeing him disappear every time we came to a hill though, and I had to tell him to slow down too! Great event though, if you fancy hills that is!


----------



## Scoosh (26 May 2010)

eldudino said:


> A quick recovery ride on Sunday evening with our very own Scook94 soon sorted the legs out. It was demoralising seeing him disappear every time we came to a hill though, and I had to tell him to slow down too! Great event though, if you fancy hills that is!


We'd warmed him up on Saturday, going round Loch Leven - and he was _most_ abstemious at the cafe stop .

He is quick, mind ....


----------



## eldudino (26 May 2010)

scoosh said:


> he was _most_ abstemious at the cafe stop



I'm going to give the game away and tell you he had a curry and a beer on Saturday night though! 

I've been trying to get him to have a go at a TT but he doesn't fancy it.


----------



## Seamab (26 May 2010)

Coco, I can do Sat June 12th if that's an option?


----------



## Coco (26 May 2010)

Seamab said:


> Coco, I can do Sat June 12th if that's an option?


I've added you to the Doodle.


----------



## Seamab (26 May 2010)

Coco said:


> I've added you to the Doodle.


I hadn't spotted the doodle...

Looks like Sun 13th is winning at the moment. I'll do the ride on the 12th and eat all the cakes in advance


----------



## scook94 (26 May 2010)

eldudino said:


> A quick recovery ride on Sunday evening with our very own Scook94 soon sorted the legs out. * It was demoralising seeing him disappear every time we came to a hill though*, and I had to tell him to slow down too! Great event though, if you fancy hills that is!



That was _exactly_ how I felt last October! 



eldudino said:


> I'm going to give the game away and tell you he had a curry *and a beer on Saturday night though!*
> 
> I've been trying to get him to have a go at a TT but he doesn't fancy it.



I had 8 beers, truth be told, and don't regret any of them! 



scoosh said:


> We'd warmed him up on Saturday, going round Loch Leven - and he was _most_ *abstemious* at the cafe stop .
> 
> He is quick, mind ....



haha, I had to look that up! I did have every intention of going back for carrot cake but got distracted by the witty banter!


----------



## eldudino (26 May 2010)

scook94 said:


> That was _exactly_ how I felt last October



I was just trying to keep my HR low...


----------



## scook94 (26 May 2010)

eldudino said:


> I was just trying to keep my HR low...



And last October I was just trying not to have a myocardial infarction!


----------



## HJ (26 May 2010)

eldudino said:


> A quick recovery ride on Sunday evening with our very own Scook94 soon sorted the legs out. *It was demoralising seeing him disappear every time we came to a hill though*, and I had to tell him to slow down too! Great event though, if you fancy hills that is!



Have you noticed the way he now carries a wee saddle bag since he got the new frame? Do you think he might have got one of these at the same time??


----------



## TechMech (26 May 2010)

HJ said:


> Have you noticed the way he now carries a wee saddle bag since he got the new frame? Do you think he might have got one of these at the same time??



lol that's well funny HJ!!  (Btw, I've got a little saddle bag too )


----------



## Telemark (26 May 2010)

so THAT's why I am normally near the back on these rides 



T


----------



## scook94 (26 May 2010)

HJ said:


> Have you noticed the way he now carries a wee saddle bag since he got the new frame? Do you think he might have got one of these at the same time??



Bugger! All those training miles and hours in the gym, not mention the weight loss and all I needed was one of those! Someone could have told me about them last October!


----------



## scook94 (26 May 2010)

TechMech said:


> lol that's well funny HJ!!  (Btw, *I've got a little saddle bag too* )



So the rumours are true?


----------



## TechMech (26 May 2010)

scook94 said:


> So the rumours are true?



What's Jane been saying now!


----------



## Jane Smart (27 May 2010)

TechMech said:


> What's Jane been saying now!





Moi??


----------



## eldudino (27 May 2010)

HJ said:


> Have you noticed the way he now carries a wee saddle bag since he got the new frame? Do you think he might have got one of these at the same time??



Nah, I think he just uses the after-effects of eating curry for his 'turbo power'!


----------



## scook94 (27 May 2010)

eldudino said:


> Nah, I think he just uses the after-effects of eating curry for his 'turbo power'!



My exhaust vapours after the curry didn't stop you wheelsucking on Sunday!


----------



## sleekitcollie (28 May 2010)

sorry just been told im not allowed out to play on the 6th june

im prebooked im told 
is it possable to ammend the vode for the date 
thanx


----------



## Telemark (28 May 2010)

sleekitcollie said:


> sorry just been told im not allowed out to play on the 6th june
> 
> im prebooked im told
> is it possable to ammend the vode for the date
> thanx



 sorry to hear that.
It is possible to edit your vote - I just found out how to do that yesterday (after messing up a previous doodle )
Scroll to the bottom of the doodle page, and click on "edit", then click on the wee pencil shaped icon in fron of your name and you should be able to tick/untick any of the dates.
Hope it works!

T


----------



## HonestMan1910 (28 May 2010)

Good news, got out of cast today and now just got to do some rehab on my left hand/thumb to regain the mobility


----------



## HLaB (28 May 2010)

Nice one, now remember that in order to ensure rehabilitation you have to buy that super new bike; you need the handlebars you see. Or that's what you tell folks ;-)


----------



## Coco (28 May 2010)

Good News HM. Will you be fit for the 13th?


----------



## Scoosh (28 May 2010)

HonestMan1910 said:


> Good news, got out of cast today and now just got to do some rehab on my left hand/thumb to regain the mobility


    

Nice to have some good news 

Just don't try to do too much, too soon


----------



## Telemark (28 May 2010)

excellent HM! Just be careful with those 1.75 handed rides in the mean time ... 

T


----------



## Telemark (28 May 2010)

Coco - I take it that the 13th is pretty much a given, from the doodle, is it?

T


----------



## Coco (28 May 2010)

Its looking that way. Although given the calibre of the other riders, I'm not sure how I'm going to lead the way from the back


----------



## Telemark (28 May 2010)

Coco said:


> Its looking that way. Although given the calibre of the other riders, I'm not sure how I'm going to lead the way from the back



You shouldn't have given away the route details 
If it's like any other CC ride I've been on, then there is nothing to worry about, nobody will be left behind . And you may or may not be the slowest, somebody has to though .

T


----------



## HonestMan1910 (28 May 2010)

Coco said:


> Good News HM. Will you be fit for the 13th?



Hope to fit and well for the weekend before this and look to join you guys on a pre St Andrews run.


----------



## sleekitcollie (29 May 2010)

HonestMan1910 said:


> Hope to fit and well for the weekend before this and look to join you guys on a pre St Andrews run.


great news ur on the road to recovery . U need to get one of those hand held spring type things u squeeze ( wot r they called ) to build up ur hand . Tennis ball at 1st then on to the squeezy thingy after a week or 2 . That wot pysio gave me after broken wrist & thumb (playing football ) a few years ago 


If ur looking for a wee local ride to get u back in the swing let me know .


----------



## HonestMan1910 (31 May 2010)

Managed to get a few miles in today to make sure I can keep up with you guys after my enforced lay off.

Just a gentle ride round the Forth, taking in the Forth Road Bridge and Kincardine Bridge on the way, 47 miles approx.


----------



## toroddf (1 Jun 2010)

Regarding that route: I went past it yesterday and I believe that road from Linwood after the number 40 is closed. Please check that one out. 

I am doing the same route once a month from Paisley so I should tag along if I was a proper man. But I am rather a whimpering coward........ But the road from Bridge Of Weir over the moor (very steep !) to Lochwinnoch is brilliant. Beware of some good fun.


----------



## Coco (2 Jun 2010)

Thanks Toroddf. That road is closed to cars. Bike (and very narrow cars) can still us it. come along and I guarantee you won't be last 

So, barring a last minute surge for other dates, the 13th is looking like the date for the ride.

Can you let me know who is coming and I'll update the front page.


----------



## sleekitcollie (2 Jun 2010)

I should be there . But my wee dog is going in to the big bad vet for a op so will have to make sure recovery is going well enough to leave her with someone . Should be fine though


----------



## HLaB (2 Jun 2010)

I should be there, if I can get a lift Glasgow.


----------



## Coco (2 Jun 2010)

HLaB said:


> I should be there, if I can get a lift Glasgow.



To Glasgow or From Glasgow to Braehead?


----------



## JiMBR (2 Jun 2010)

Unfortunately, I can't make it. Hope to see everyone soon!


----------



## HLaB (2 Jun 2010)

Coco said:


> To Glasgow or From Glasgow to Braehead?


Its all the same to me


----------



## Coco (2 Jun 2010)

I'll try this one again 

Which of these did you mean in the above post?



HLaB said:


> I should be there, if I can get a lift *to* Glasgow.





HLaB said:


> I should be there, if I can get a lift *from* Glasgow.



Bear in mind the route doesn't start in Glasgow. So where do you need a lift from?


----------



## HLaB (2 Jun 2010)

Oh I see what you mean now, I must of been in a rush when I typed it.


----------



## scook94 (2 Jun 2010)

HLaB said:


> Oh I see what you mean now, I must of been in a rush when I typed it.



LOL You must've been in a rush when you typed that too, as you still didn't answer!


----------



## Telemark (2 Jun 2010)

HLaB, there are trains to Glasgow too (and in all directions from there onwards) ... 
That's what I would use if I wasn't otherwise engaged 

T


----------



## HJ (2 Jun 2010)

Sorry can't make it this time...


----------



## HJ (2 Jun 2010)

Sorry can't make it this time...


----------



## HLaB (2 Jun 2010)

Telemark said:


> HLaB, there are trains to Glasgow too (and in all directions from there onwards) ...
> That's what I would use if I wasn't otherwise engaged
> 
> T


Yip, but trains cost money.


----------



## goo_mason (2 Jun 2010)

Just been checking out my childcare - none available.

I'm having no bloody luck getting on any rides so far this year. In the words of Kevin the Teenager - "IT'S SOOOOOOO UNFAIR!!!"


----------



## Telemark (2 Jun 2010)

HLaB said:


> Yip, but trains cost money.



That's the Fifer in you  .. in that case you could cycle all the way 

How far would that be (just out of interest) 

T


----------



## HLaB (2 Jun 2010)

Telemark said:


> That's the Fifer in you  .. in that case you could cycle all the way
> 
> How far would that be (just out of interest)
> 
> T


Unemployed Student Fifer's

IIRC its about 50 mile to Glasgow (100 there and back) + the 40 mile forum ride a bit too much giving my current state of fitness.


----------



## Telemark (2 Jun 2010)

HLaB said:


> Unemployed Student Fifer's
> 
> IIRC its about 50 mile to Glasgow (100 there and back) + the 40 mile forum ride a bit too much giving my current state of fitness.



 I fondly remembered an ex work colleague when you did your "Fifer" thing - he was just the same (and proud of it), makes me smile .

Speaking of current state of fitness (and going off topic - apologies to Coco ) - have any of you cycled the wee road between Polton and Loanhead, across the river North Esk? That would make a nice "test" for a future CC Ecosse ride , very picturesque  but you pay for the nice downhill bit . HJ and I went along there last weekend after a ride out in Midlothian and thought we'd see what it's like - there was a wee cue in the chevrons on the OS map ... HJ was ahead of me and stopped with one last climb to go ... I'll never know if I would have made it all the way to the top, as I stopped too ... 
Must try again at some point, unfinished business!

T


----------



## HLaB (2 Jun 2010)

Telemark said:


> I fondly remembered an ex work colleague when you did your "Fifer" thing - he was just the same (and proud of it), makes me smile .
> 
> Speaking of current state of fitness (and going off topic - apologies to Coco ) - have any of you cycled the wee road between Polton and Loanhead, across the river North Esk? That would make a nice "test" for a future CC Ecosse ride , very picturesque  but you pay for the nice downhill bit . HJ and I went along there last weekend after a ride out in Midlothian and thought we'd see what it's like - there was a wee cue in the chevrons on the OS map ... HJ was ahead of me and stopped with one last climb to go ... I'll never know if I would have made it all the way to the top, as I stopped too ...
> Must try again at some point, unfinished business!
> ...



I don't think I have, I didn't realise there was any picturesque parts of Bonnyrigg.


----------



## Telemark (2 Jun 2010)

HLaB said:


> I don't think I have, I didn't realise there was any picturesque parts of Bonnyrigg.



It's well hidden from non-locals 
Polton Bank - Polton Road (across river in centre of map is the low point)
Google StreetView doesn't quite do it justice ...

or maybe this shows it a bit better 
T


----------



## HLaB (2 Jun 2010)

Telemark said:


> It's well hidden from non-locals
> Polton Bank - Polton Road (across river in centre of map is the low point)
> Google StreetView doesn't quite do it justice ...
> 
> T


I saw it on Memory Map it looks fairly steep, did you do it east to west or visa versa?


----------



## Telemark (2 Jun 2010)

HLaB said:


> I saw it on Memory Map it looks fairly steep, did you do it east to west or visa versa?



We went east to west (Polton to Loadhead), the other way seems to have a couple of slightly flatter "steps" on the way (as far as I remember).

You could always try it both ways and report back here 
It's fun finding a hidden inverse hill quite close by  ...
I'll take photos the next time (oops that involved stopping , the really pretty bits are along the river at the bottom where it's flat, and the view from the E side across to the W bank, full of flowering hawthorn bushes)

found a better map here (OS 1:25,000)

T


----------



## HLaB (2 Jun 2010)

Not always the most accurate but according to MM, east to west it looks like this, we could set up a nice loop via Roslin:


----------



## Telemark (2 Jun 2010)

HLaB said:


> Not always the most accurate but according to MM, east to west it looks like this, we could set up a nice loop via Roslin:



is east to the left and west to the right?

That would be fun, nice pubs with beer gardens in Roslin (and we could build in Roslin Glen too , but not make it too long a ride, to compensate for the wee challenges along the way .

T


----------



## HLaB (2 Jun 2010)

Telemark said:


> is east to the left and west to the right?
> 
> That would be fun, nice pubs with beer gardens in Roslin (and we could build in Roslin Glen too , but not make it too long a ride, to compensate for the wee challenges along the way .
> 
> T


Yip, east is left


----------



## Telemark (2 Jun 2010)

HLaB said:


> Yip, east is left



so we did it the steeper way round 

T


----------



## macmerry saint (3 Jun 2010)

I have done the Polton - Loanhead route a few times last year when I was commuting to Penicuik. It is good fun, however I would struggle to do that route just now!!
I have also recently hurt my achilles tendon and will be off the bike for a wee while. I am a bit dissapointed as I was right back in to the cycling after the slow trip round Loch Leven. Thanks again to everyone who helped me round that day. Hopefully I'll be back out with you lovely people sooner rather than later.


----------



## HLaB (3 Jun 2010)

Ouch, macmerry; I hope you heal fast.


----------



## Telemark (3 Jun 2010)

very sorry to hear about your injury, Macmerry - hope you heal quickly!
(Very impressed by you tackling the Polton road on your commute ...)

T


----------



## Jane Smart (4 Jun 2010)

macmerry saint said:


> I have done the Polton - Loanhead route a few times last year when I was commuting to Penicuik. It is good fun, however I would struggle to do that route just now!!
> I have also recently hurt my achilles tendon and will be off the bike for a wee while. I am a bit dissapointed as I was right back in to the cycling after the slow trip round Loch Leven. Thanks again to everyone who helped me round that day. Hopefully I'll be back out with you lovely people sooner rather than later.



That is such a shame, sorry to hear about your injury.

Hope that you recover soon and are back out on your  again soon


----------



## Scoosh (4 Jun 2010)

macmerry saint said:


> I have done the Polton - Loanhead route a few times last year when I was commuting to Penicuik. It is good fun, however I would struggle to do that route just now!!
> I have also recently hurt my achilles tendon and will be off the bike for a wee while. I am a bit dissapointed as I was right back in to the cycling after the slow trip round Loch Leven. Thanks again to everyone who helped me round that day. Hopefully I'll be back out with you lovely people sooner rather than later.


Lots of time to go round the bike shops and dream, then  ....

Take care and don't try to get back too early ..... give it another week after you think it's 'right to ride' again


----------



## HonestMan1910 (4 Jun 2010)

macmerry saint said:


> I have done the Polton - Loanhead route a few times last year when I was commuting to Penicuik. It is good fun, however I would struggle to do that route just now!!
> I have also recently hurt my achilles tendon and will be off the bike for a wee while. I am a bit dissapointed as I was right back in to the cycling after the slow trip round Loch Leven. Thanks again to everyone who helped me round that day. Hopefully I'll be back out with you lovely people sooner rather than later.



Hi Macmerry saint, sorry to hear about your AT injury, I ruptured mine just over 2 years now and found that cycling was the best recovery possible for the injury, was back in the saddle 4 weeks after coming out of plaster.


----------



## Theseus (5 Jun 2010)

Telemark said:


> It's well hidden from non-locals
> Polton Bank - Polton Road (across river in centre of map is the low point)
> Google StreetView doesn't quite do it justice ...
> 
> ...





HLaB said:


> Not always the most accurate but according to MM, east to west it looks like this, we could set up a nice loop via Roslin:





Telemark said:


> is east to the left and west to the right?
> 
> That would be fun, nice pubs with beer gardens in Roslin (and we could build in Roslin Glen too , but not make it too long a ride, to compensate for the wee challenges along the way .
> 
> T



That's pretty close to chez Touche. A word of warning if going up that hill, it is very twisty and you can meet nutter drivers going down it. An easy route from Roslin to Loanhead is along the old railway line. This has been done up quite well apart from the broken glass that is always under the last bridge into Loanhead. Fortunately, there is a ramp off it before you get there.


----------



## Coco (8 Jun 2010)

Just bumping this up. Where are all the doodlers that picked the 13th???


----------



## HLaB (8 Jun 2010)

Its raining, its supposed to be dry by the weekend though ;-)

I don't know if I'll be able to make it though; not having access to cheap transport.

I've plotted a cycle route out, 55 miles from Dunfermline to Braehead should be just about doable. Its the cycle home where I'd probably die! I'm unsure of the Glasgow bit though that's putting me off at the moment.

Currently:

its coming in via Gartcosh an the B806 (Gartloch Road);
A left on to Stepps Road , over the M8 and A8 to Sprinboig Road,
A right into Tynecastle St/Cartyne Rd/ Duke St to the CC (edit something wrong with bikely there);
Cross over one of the Bridges (Bridge St I think)
Then Norfolk St/ Nelson St/ Morrison St/ Paisley Rd W/ Edmiston Dr/ Shieldhall Rd (the A8) to Braehead.

Without getting too complicated as my geography of Glasgow is limited, what do you think of this route, I'm after some localish advice


----------



## sleekitcollie (8 Jun 2010)

Guys im struggling for Sunday . As I said in earlier post dog went in for a wee operation the other day . She is fine but not coping well with the bucket on her head . I was going to leave her with my parents ( b4 we knew she had to have the op ) but don't want to leave her with them for an all day shot . If the situation changes I'll post again . Sorry


----------



## HonestMan1910 (8 Jun 2010)

Count me in.

What time are we setting off and from where exactly ?


----------



## HLaB (8 Jun 2010)

HonestMan1910 said:


> Count me in.
> 
> What time are we setting off and from where exactly ?


Start - Braehead

I don't know if a time has been agreed yet; later suits me best if I'm cycling through.


----------



## Coco (8 Jun 2010)

Sleek, 
Family comes first - we'll see you another time.

HLab, HM, What time can you get through? 10ish is a good time for me to start.


----------



## HLaB (8 Jun 2010)

Coco said:


> Sleek,
> Family comes first - we'll see you another time.
> 
> HLab, HM, What time can you get through? 10ish is a good time for me to start.


Its about 55 miles (say 4 hours, allowing for time to get lost) BJ has kindly volunteered to guide me to the start. So I'm not leaving home at a ridiculous time 11ish would be best for me.


----------



## Coco (8 Jun 2010)

That's fine H (longer lie for me )


----------



## Coco (9 Jun 2010)

HonestMan1910 said:


> Count me in.
> 
> What time are we setting off and from where exactly ?



How are you getting here HM? Train, car, cycling?


----------



## HonestMan1910 (9 Jun 2010)

Coco said:


> How are you getting here HM? Train, car, cycling?




Depends on departure time, certainly not biking it


----------



## Coco (9 Jun 2010)

11 o'clock seems to be the consensus so far. Loads of parking etc if you're bringing the car.


----------



## Telemark (9 Jun 2010)

want to join you, too!
Unfortunately I can't be in two places at once .... 

Make sure you take some photos of the wild west and its delights, to show the rest of us what we are missing 

T


----------



## Coco (11 Jun 2010)

Just updated the first page with the attendees.


----------



## HonestMan1910 (11 Jun 2010)

Coco said:


> As discussed on the other thread, here is a proposal for a CC Ecosse ride in the West!
> 
> Doodle Here
> 
> ...



Sorry troops, bike in lbs for work on chain and back brake caliper and also been recruited to visit daughter in her new flat on Sunday


----------



## HLaB (11 Jun 2010)

Just pinging this back up; if there's anybody out there who fancies a ride just come along.


----------



## HLaB (12 Jun 2010)

Mother's who have them :-( I couldn't do the Snow roads last week as it was her birthday and we were going out for tea; she cancelled at the last minute. Tonight she says she wants to go out, so I doubt I'll get enough kip for a cycle to Glasgow.

I'll play by ear, and will send a text before I leave if I get up in enough time. I'll pm you my number coco.

PS the Weather forecast looks like it'll be torrential tomorrow morning but will dry up to a bright day in Glasgow.


----------



## Coco (13 Jun 2010)

HLaB, as per PM, we'll postpone this until next Sunday. I'll repost on Monday to see if anyone else is available that day.

cheers


----------



## HLaB (13 Jun 2010)

I'm kinda glad we did; it hasn't stopped raining since 6am.


----------



## Coco (13 Jun 2010)

Phew, glad you got the message B)

The sun is coming out in Glasgow now, so I'm going to stay local today.


----------



## Telemark (14 Jun 2010)

Coco, are you saying the ride never happened!!?
Is there a plan to re-schedule/re-doodle? 

In the meantime, there are 2 rides with CC Ecosse participation happening next weekend , Ed-St Andrews on Saturday & the Trossachs Ton on Sunday 



T


----------



## Coco (14 Jun 2010)

It did happen, just in different parts of the country at the same time 

I was going to re-schedule for this Sunday, but just remembered it was Father's day so I might be allowed out to play (well, by myself)

Lets see what interest there is...


----------



## Scoosh (15 Jun 2010)

Telemark said:


> Coco, are you saying the ride never happened!!?
> Is there a plan to re-schedule/re-doodle?
> 
> In the meantime, there are 2 rides with CC Ecosse participation happening next weekend , Ed-St Andrews on Saturday & the Trossachs Ton on Sunday
> ...


Are you doing _both_ of them, Telemark  ??? 


 




Aye, that'll be right


----------



## Telemark (15 Jun 2010)

scoosh said:


> Are you doing _both_ of them, Telemark  ???
> 
> 
> 
> Aye, that'll be right



Oi Scoosh(ie)  - I'll be doing only one organised ride next weekend, and I suspect I may have the (mis)fortune of meeting you there 

Looks like there may be quite a crowd of us, HonestMan, Touche + 1, HLaB, HJ, yourself, Bhoyjim, Backache, any others? Budgie and Gavster from the other side of the Forth? Can we persuade Jane to join us too? 



T


----------



## scook94 (21 Jun 2010)

Coco said:


> It did happen, just in different parts of the country at the same time
> 
> I was going to re-schedule for this Sunday, but just remembered it was Father's day so I might be allowed out to play (well, by myself)
> 
> Lets see what interest there is...



So what are the proposed dates for this rescheduled ride?


----------



## Coco (22 Jun 2010)

scook94 said:


> So what are the proposed dates for this rescheduled ride?



Whatever you propose 

Sorry I need to bail out this month's rides - got to go on holiday .

Have fun though.


----------



## Telemark (22 Jun 2010)

Coco said:


> Whatever you propose
> 
> Sorry I need to bail out this month's rides - got to go on holiday .
> 
> Have fun though.



Have a good holiday, Coco! From the face you are pulling, there aren't any bikes involved, or are you just sad that you won't see your fellow CC Ecossers for a while? 

I propose that we wait for your return before we tackle YOUR ride ! Up to you to let us know when you are back, and suggest a new date (that's my vote anyway)

In the meantime, we COULD propose to fill the waiting time with another ride ... anybody want to start a new thread?

Dare I say it - I am back on the bike, and it's wonderful  
But poor HJ is still coughing his lungs out  ...

T


----------



## Coco (22 Jun 2010)

Telemark said:


> Have a good holiday, Coco! From the face you are pulling, there aren't any bikes involved, or are you just sad that you won't see your fellow CC Ecossers for a while?


Sadly its the South West of France and there won't be any bikes (maybe I could buy another one ) only cheese and wine and wine


Telemark said:


> I propose that we wait for your return before we tackle YOUR ride ! Up to you to let us know when you are back, and suggest a new date (that's my vote anyway)


Sorry didn't make that clear. I can't lead so feel free to go somewhere else. I'm back in the middle of July.



Telemark said:


> Dare I say it - I am back on the bike, and it's wonderful
> But poor HJ is still coughing his lungs out  ...
> 
> T


You guys need to move to a warmer climate


----------



## scook94 (22 Jun 2010)

Telemark said:


> Have a good holiday, Coco! From the face you are pulling, there aren't any bikes involved, or are you just sad that you won't see your fellow CC Ecossers for a while?
> 
> I propose that we wait for your return before we tackle YOUR ride ! Up to you to let us know when you are back, and suggest a new date (that's my vote anyway)
> 
> ...



I think you should go right ahead...


----------

